# Mr Cumbria 2005



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

This years Mr Cumbria was amazingly won by the 59 year old Bernie Cooper, amazing physique for a man of that age. He beat off some stiff competiton including a freakishly big U'18 and the u21 Mr Universe 2004 7th place finalist.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i heard the over 40's was a good class ...

what wes the 18 year olds name?

did he enter novice/firsttimers?

got pics? my mate did 2nd in the masters


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Has any one got any pics of the 2004 Mr.Cumbria. I didnt see any last year and heard it was better than this year i think flex lewis was there.

I saw the local paper last night it had a couple of pics of the winner but they never realy cover it that well


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

i recall going to the mr cumbria in 1999 its held at the coronation hall

ulverston it became a big event, that year the guest poser besides jamie emanuel, was a guy called steve creighton i thought he was awesome

what ever happened to him, they reckon that sunday nights cumbria

had gone down the pan a bit more than likely due to bill hemsworths

retirement


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

metabol said:


> i recall going to the mr cumbria in 1999 its held at the coronation hall
> 
> ulverston it became a big event, that year the guest poser besides jamie emanuel, was a guy called steve creighton i thought he was awesome
> 
> ...


Thats the yr i competed in that comp, i got 2nd in the U18's, if i remember rightly Steve Creighton got busted on drug charges, aint heard out from him since. What a physique he had tho, really compact and full of thickness.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> i heard the over 40's was a good class ...
> 
> what wes the 18 year olds name?
> 
> ...


The U18 winner was called danny andrews, awesome routine which included a back flip on stage, hes actually only 16 i dont even think he's left school yet lol but can hold his own against men, the other U18 was also a really large lad but wasnt quite as shredded. No pics as of yet.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i went in 2001 and they had eddie ellwood guest posing he was the biggest person i have ever seen.

i also heard the event had gone down hill since bill stop running it, so has his gym


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yeh eddie does look big


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

eddie went on to do world strongest man i saw him on telly last year and he was even bigger not as cut but his traps were huge


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

anyone who has seen eddie in the flesh will agree it truly is an

astonishing site i to remember seeing him at the coronation hall

ulverston


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i heard there was only 1 person in the under 21 this year


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

shame really it used to be a great night, they reckon bernie cooper

looked superb maybe he should run it now bill doesnt


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

keith devlin runs it now he has won the over 45 before it always came down to him and bernie for first place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

i didnt realise he ran it, yes him & bernie both have great physiques

these two guys are proof that age is no barrier in bodybuilding

they both continue to improve in my book


----------



## dannyandrews (Jan 9, 2006)

sweet_FA said:


> The U18 winner was called danny andrews, awesome routine which included a back flip on stage, hes actually only 16 i dont even think he's left school yet lol but can hold his own against men, the other U18 was also a really large lad but wasnt quite as shredded. No pics as of yet.


----------



## dannyandrews (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks 4 comment have u any pics mate thx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i saw a pic u look good mate


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

there are a couple of pics on the evening mail web site (north west)


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

ejcjf1 said:


> i heard there was only 1 person in the under 21 this year


Yeah, chris johnson, one of the best u21's in the country, has superb genetics and hardly touches juice, only uses whilst dieting for comp. Last year he placed 3rd in the NABBA North West Novice Class won the British Open U23's and placed 7th in the junior Universe 2004.


----------

